# pops brine for fish?



## meyerwelding (Jul 25, 2013)

Wondering if anyone has tried pops brine for fish I got a bunch of catfish wanted try it works good for every thing else thanks nathan


----------



## daveomak (Jul 28, 2013)

Nathan, morning....  I don't know why it wouldn't work....   after the brine/cure for 24+ hours in the refer, light rinse on the fish, paper towel dry,  place on racks and using a fan, dry the surface very well, then smoke...   let us know how it worked out for you.....   Others are probably interested in this also.....  

Dave


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 28, 2013)

I use the simple pops brine on my salmon, and only brine for about 90 minutes, smoke at 150-160 until IT hits 140.  Last hour I sometimes brush on some honey.


----------



## meyerwelding (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks guys think I'm going to give it a try will let you no how it turns out


----------



## daveomak (Jul 29, 2013)

If you use Pops brine for anything......   fish, jerky etc, the immersion time must be long enough for the cure to  penetrate the thickness of the meat....   90 minutes is not long enough to insure the cure will prevail over botulism....   Recommended time is 1/4" per day from both sides of the hunk of meat.... 2" thick fish, minimum 4 days plus 2 days for insurance.....    

If you are not planning for that length of time for the curing to take place, you are not curing the meat.....  Then smoking fish or what ever, at low temps, you are asking for trouble and possible botulism....

Dave


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 29, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> If you use Pops brine for anything......   fish, jerky etc, the immersion time must be long enough for the cure to  penetrate the thickness of the meat....   90 minutes is not long enough to insure the cure will prevail over botulism....   Recommended time is 1/4" per day from both sides of the hunk of meat.... 2" thick fish, minimum 4 days plus 2 days for insurance.....
> If you are not planning for that length of time for the curing to take place, you are not curing the meat.....  Then smoking fish or what ever, at low temps, you are asking for trouble and possible botulism....
> 
> Dave


I followed AKhap's process.  I should add the disclaimer that the short brine and pellicle formation is all done in the fridge.  And the finished product is immiadiatly frozen in small batches.

Per your suggestion, I will brine the next batch and see how that cones out!
Thanks for the concern!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 29, 2013)

AKhap's process is a very good process....   works for him very well....   No reason to put cure in a brine for that short a time.....   I would follow AKhap's recipe for his brine....


----------



## themule69 (Jul 29, 2013)

DaveO has you headed in the right direction.

Happy smoken

David

Oh Yeah


----------



## foamheart (Jul 29, 2013)

I have been watching to se the result of the catfish. I am sure it can be smoked, but I always hear it was too oily. As in mackeral's blood line oily. Really looking forward to your end result. Choupic had said earlier they smoked garfish and it was like eating candy.


----------



## meyerwelding (Jul 30, 2013)

I've smoked catfish before and it turns out good I thinks pops brine would just give a better taste it is a oily fish so it doesn't dry out when you smoke it


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2013)

meyerwelding said:


> I've smoked catfish before and it turns out good I thinks pops brine would just give a better taste it is a oily fish so it doesn't dry out when you smoke it


You didn't mention how big or thick the Catfish or Fillets are.

However I would worry about the time in cure if you were going to cold smoke it, but I'm sure your 90 minute brine is fine for your 150*-160* until 140* IT.

You aren't really curing it, you're flavoring it. I do that with my Bacon-On-A-Stick.

Bear


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 30, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> You didn't mention how big or thick the Catfish or Fillets are.
> However I would worry about the time in cure if you were going to cold smoke it, but I'm sure your 90 minute brine is fine for your 150*-160* until 140* IT.
> You aren't really curing it, you're flavoring it. I do that with my Bacon-On-A-Stick.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice.

Would like to hear more about the bacon on a stick...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2013)

kingfishcam said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Would like to hear more about the bacon on a stick...


OOOPS---Looks like I had you & Meyerwelding mixed up---Sorry guys!!

Anyway, here is a link to my "Bacn-On-A-Stick" ----Awesome Stuff!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108686/bacon-on-a-stick-step-by-step

Bear


----------

